# parental order for two uk surrogates in tandem



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

Dear Natalie Gamble 
Can I please ask, is there any reason why the court would take issue with an application for two parental orders where the situation is that two UK surrogates have had overlapping pregnancies resulting in two separate births of two children both genetically relating to the same intended father? Would the intended parents or surrogates have to do anything differently? Have there been any similar previous cases? Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there


Yes, we have dealt with a few international surrogacy cases where we've done double applications like this.  I've never seen one on a UK case but no reason it shouldn't be ok.  


They will be separately applications with different people involved in each application but if you send them to the court together with a covering letter asking the applications to be dealt with together you should then have one set of hearings/parental order reporter etc.  Obviously you still need to apply within six months of each child's birth.  Each surrogate will need to give consent to the relevant application.


Hope that makes sense.


Natalie


----------

